# TCP/IP Port unter Linux



## oldie55 (28. September 2008)

Hallo,

habe bislang zum drucken nur Drucker unter Windows eingerichtet.

Kann mir jemand helfen, und mir erklären wie man unter openSUSE 11.0
das ganze hinbekommt.

Harware:
Acer Extensa 5220
Canon ipxma
smc Barricade 7004
Wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## Navy (29. September 2008)

Welchen Pixma verwendest Du denn?


----------



## oldie55 (29. September 2008)

Hallo,
es ist ein ipixma 400


----------



## Navy (1. Oktober 2008)

Bist Du Dir sicher? Ich finde bei Canon keinen Drucker dieser Bezeichnung (und dementsprechend werden mit auch keine Treiber für Linux bei den Projektseiten gelistet). Ist es vielleicht doch eher der iP4000?


----------



## oldie55 (1. Oktober 2008)

Sorry,

natürlich IPIXMA 4000


----------



## Navy (2. Oktober 2008)

Canon hat eine wirklich miserable Unterstützung für Linux (das ist einer der Gründe warum ich Canon strikt ablehne und deswegen auch kaum Erfahrung mit solchen Druckern habe), ich habe aber folgende Anleitung gefunden: http://datenprofiler.de/lapurd/node/11

Ansonsten sieht es ja eher mau aus für diesen Drucker. Zurückbringen und einen Drucker von vernünftigen Hersteller holen wäre eine Variante.


----------



## oldie55 (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Navy,
zunächst mal vielen Dank.
Habe mir die Seite durchgelesen.
Offen gesagt fehlt mir noch ein wenig das "know how".
Werde aber versuchen mich da durchzukämpfen.
Den Drucker nutze ich schon für 4 andere (Windows)-Rechner.
Daher fällt es mir schwer, nun (wegen Linux) einen Neuen zu kaufen.
Hinzu kommt, dass mein Router nur eine parallele Schnittstelle besitzt.
Der IPIXMA 4000 war zu dem Zeitpunkt der einzige Drucker, den ich gefunden habe,
der eine parallele und eine USB Schnittstelle hatte.
Dennoch, welchen Drucker (der unter beiden Systemen läuft) würdest du mir denn empfehlen.


----------



## Navy (3. Oktober 2008)

Epson bietet zu vielen Modellen eigene Drucker an, die beste Erfahrung habe ich im Privatanwenderbereich allerdings mit Samsung gemacht. Da ich nicht weiß, welche Eigenschaften ein Drucker für Dich haben muss ist es schwer Dir da weiterzuhelfen.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich einen Drucker mit Netzwerkanschluss nehmen, wenn Du ihn über mehrere Rechner gleichzeitig nutzen möchtest. Diese Drucker lassen sich meistens auch sehr einfach konfigurieren...


----------

